# Land I own In Tolox near Malaga



## nicknjh (Mar 12, 2013)

some nine nearly ten years ago my partner bought some 0.75 acres of land in Tolox, neadless to say we werent together then as I would have never let her buy it, short version,,, bought land being told is ok to build just wait four years after building and then register it thats how it is done in spain, she couldnt afford to build straight away and went back to solicitors at a later date and said she was ready to build and was informed that everything had changed and she couldnt,, boom land now worth next to nothing, mayor of Yolox up on 23 charges of planning law corruption etc etc,, anyway what I want to know is one, can I get copies of the deds or land registery from the town hall?? and two can I put a caravan on the land or can I camp on it,, while I am at it she instructed a company in this country ........... dispute resolution to help get her money back and they have ripped her off too,,, we just want to make the most of a bad situation and be able to use the land for something it is such a beautifull place 

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nicknjh said:


> some nine nearly ten years ago my partner bought some 0.75 acres of land in Tolox, neadless to say we werent together then as I would have never let her buy it, short version,,, bought land being told is ok to build just wait four years after building and then register it thats how it is done in spain, she couldnt afford to build straight away and went back to solicitors at a later date and said she was ready to build and was informed that everything had changed and she couldnt,, boom land now worth next to nothing, mayor of Yolox up on 23 charges of planning law corruption etc etc,, anyway what I want to know is one, can I get copies of the deds or land registery from the town hall?? and two can I put a caravan on the land or can I camp on it,, while I am at it she instructed a company in this country ........... dispute resolution to help get her money back and they have ripped her off too,,, we just want to make the most of a bad situation and be able to use the land for something it is such a beautifull place
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


:welcome:

sounds like a complicated nightmare!

as far as whether or not you're allowed to put a caravan on the land - I don't know.....

that's one of those things which is decided hyper-locally so you'd need to ask at the ayuntamiento


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

nicknjh said:


> some nine nearly ten years ago my partner bought some 0.75 acres of land in Tolox, neadless to say we werent together then as I would have never let her buy it, short version,,, bought land being told is ok to build just wait four years after building and then register it thats how it is done in spain, she couldnt afford to build straight away and went back to solicitors at a later date and said she was ready to build and was informed that everything had changed and she couldnt,, boom land now worth next to nothing, mayor of Yolox up on 23 charges of planning law corruption etc etc,, anyway what I want to know is one, can I get copies of the deds or land registery from the town hall?? and two can I put a caravan on the land or can I camp on it,, while I am at it she instructed a company in this country ........... dispute resolution to help get her money back and they have ripped her off too,,, we just want to make the most of a bad situation and be able to use the land for something it is such a beautifull place
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


You need to employ a good Abogado (lawyer) to gain the correct advice. Building regulations and planning permissions for caravans have all changed from a few years ago.


----------



## nicknjh (Mar 12, 2013)

can anyone recommend a good lawyer, especially not a corrupt one,, i am not saying they are corrupt at all but she dealt with manzarnaress solicitors before and now we are getting now where with them, not even a response weather they have her documentation, we are in spain 23rd April hopefully we will get somwhere then 

thanks everyone


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Take a look at the catastral website to find out some more details of your land.

Armed with this, you should be able to talk better with the town hall etc.

Catastral


----------



## nicknjh (Mar 12, 2013)

I havent a clue what I am supposed to do on this web site (catastral ) sorry 

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

nicknjh said:


> I havent a clue what I am supposed to do on this web site (catastral ) sorry
> 
> Thanks again


 Find a good lawyer, it is no use talking to anyone unless you know the system, and the language. The town hall (Ayutamiento) have less powers these days concerning planning applications. You need someone to work on your behalf.

The catastral website s difficult if you know nothing about it. I can find out what I am looking for, but usually after putting in a reference number which you won't have.


----------



## LasEncinas (Aug 27, 2008)

I live in Tolox. Moved here 10 years ago next month and bought my plot of land 9 years ago. Built my villa and pool and now everything is legal. I am a mind of information having been through it all. I know the mayor ( he's not as bad as he's been made out ) and the local police. Could you contact me directly, SNIP/ as I need more info from you to be able to ask the appropriate questions.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LasEncinas said:


> I live in Tolox. Moved here 10 years ago next month and bought my plot of land 9 years ago. Built my villa and pool and now everything is legal. I am a mind of information having been through it all. I know the mayor ( he's not as bad as he's been made out ) and the local police. Could you contact me directly, SNIP/ as I need more info from you to be able to ask the appropriate questions.


I can vouch for Lindas post, as I know her very well - a lovely lady, whose son went to school with mine. I've removed her e-mail address so that she doesnt get swamped with spam and I'll send it to you via private message - she will be able to help or at least advise of that I'm sure.

Thanks for that Linda

Jo xxxx


----------



## nicknjh (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone


----------

